# Amazon/Adorama



## Dionysus (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok so i placed an order through amazon first thing this morning for a new Canon 50D.  I put in for overnight shipping so it would get to me tomorrow.  The fulfillment company is Adorama.  It is now 7pm here on the east coast, and Adorama is closed. I never got a shipping notification all day today, and I'm getting irate. It'd be no big issue, but I've been without a camera for two weeks, and I finally scraped the camera money together and was able to order today for tomorrow (with deadlines for photography classes this friday.  

My only hope is that Adorama is one of those companies that sends their notifications late at night, and not at the moment of shipping...

anyone know?

I'm really getting quite angry.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 29, 2010)

There is a member here, Helen Oster, that is a staff member of Adorama.  You could contact her directly.  She has been most helpful to other members on TPF to sort out Adorama issues.  Her email address is in this link......  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ing-last-cough-adorama-cough.html#post1936447


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Ok so i placed an order through amazon first thing this morning for a new Canon 50D. I put in for overnight shipping so it would get to me tomorrow. The fulfillment company is Adorama. It is now 7pm here on the east coast, and Adorama is closed. I never got a shipping notification all day today, and I'm getting irate. It'd be no big issue, but I've been without a camera for two weeks, and I finally scraped the camera money together and was able to order today for tomorrow (with deadlines for photography classes this friday.
> 
> My only hope is that Adorama is one of those companies that sends their notifications late at night, and not at the moment of shipping...
> 
> ...


Why didn't you order directly from Adorama and eliminate one link in the communication chain, if you needed the camera tomorrow? :scratch:

Plus there is the payment link in that chain. Did you use Paypal?


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 29, 2010)

I am not sure why you are so worried and ready to condemn.
Adorama and Amazon are good companies. If it does not come tomorrow, then vent.
The 50D is a pretty common and usually stocked camera.
Did you read your receipt from Amazon to make sure it is being shipped?

I ordered 6 Photography books from Amazon at 1:45am last night. I had an email at 2:47am that the books had been shipped.


----------



## HelenOster (Jun 30, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Ok so i placed an order through amazon first thing this morning for a new Canon 50D. I put in for overnight shipping so it would get to me tomorrow. The fulfillment company is Adorama. It is now 7pm here on the east coast, and Adorama is closed. I never got a shipping notification all day today, and I'm getting irate.


 
If we received your order before 6:00 pm, the item is in stock and there were no ID verfication issues, then it should have gone out when UPS picked up from us around 7 / 7:30 pm ET.

If you have still not heard anything, please email me directly: helen.oster@adoramacamera.com and I'll see what I can find out for.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2010)

amazon, because my prime membership makes overnight shipping only 5.00.

i'm stressed because i'm moving out of state in two days, on top of being out of a camera, and unable to afford one til just yesterday, and I have photography classes with assignments due this friday.

I have valid reason to be irate.  When I order next day shipping i expect it next day...if i wasn't in a hurry i would have ordered it ground.

you may have gotten a notification at 1am, but that just means they got it ready to ship..it doesn't mean it actually shipped...UPS and USPS have cut off times. That's not going out until that following day.


----------



## jdag (Jun 30, 2010)

Well...did you get it today?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 30, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I am not sure why you are so worried and ready to condemn.
> Adorama and Amazon are good companies. If it does not come tomorrow, then vent.
> The 50D is a pretty common and usually stocked camera.
> Did you read your receipt from Amazon to make sure it is being shipped?
> ...


 
Ok so Im nosey what did you order. Lol.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 30, 2010)

There was a mixup...the page said Adorama fulfills the orders, but in actuality it was coming out of amazon's warehouse in IN. They shipped it out at the last possible minute, and it got to me this morning. 

PHEW. I HATE not knowing where my 1100.00 investment is at any given time. And it's the old skool upbringing in me that just gets furious when it doesn't seem like people are doing what they are supposed to be doing.

Everything worked out though, and I'm happy I have my new camera...and wow what an upgrade.  I can actually take on more clients now, because I have a better camera. This 50D is AWESOME.

the remote trigger i got for it is kinda iffy though.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 1, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> There was a mixup...the page said Adorama fulfills the orders, but in actuality it was coming out of amazon's warehouse in IN. They shipped it out at the last possible minute, and it got to me this morning.


 
I wish you'd contacted me as I suggested above; could have saved you all that worrying!


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> There was a mixup...the page said Adorama fulfills the orders, but in actuality it was coming out of amazon's warehouse in IN. They shipped it out at the last possible minute, and it got to me this morning.
> 
> PHEW. I HATE not knowing where my 1100.00 investment is at any given time. And it's the old skool upbringing in me that just gets furious when it doesn't seem like people are doing what they are supposed to be doing.
> 
> ...


Oh, there was a mixup.


----------



## ifi (Jul 1, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> There was a mixup...the page said Adorama fulfills the orders, but in actuality it was coming out of amazon's warehouse in IN. They shipped it out at the last possible minute, and it got to me this morning.
> 
> PHEW. I HATE not knowing where my 1100.00 investment is at any given time. And it's the old skool upbringing in me that just gets furious when it doesn't seem like people are doing what they are supposed to be doing.
> 
> ...



Amazon.com is *The Best* online store :thumbup:


----------



## ifi (Jul 1, 2010)

HelenOster said:


> Dionysus said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so i placed an order through amazon first thing this morning for a new Canon 50D. I put in for overnight shipping so it would get to me tomorrow. The fulfillment company is Adorama. It is now 7pm here on the east coast, and Adorama is closed. I never got a shipping notification all day today, and I'm getting irate.
> ...



Adorama on the other hand is very interesting. I got an email from them yesterday that my 77mm filter was shipped yesterday  (June 29th) along with the tracking number. Here is the tracking information "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on July 1, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date."


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 1, 2010)

ifi said:


> HelenOster said:
> 
> 
> > Dionysus said:
> ...


USPS tends to be a little late updating shipping info, assuming they deign to update it at all.  I've had that notice on the website even as a package was being delivered to my house.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 1, 2010)

Another thing people need to remember is that pick-up times for large companies like Amazon may be different than what is available to a small business or individual.  If Amazon says your package was shipped at 2am it is likely that it was loaded onto a UPS truck at 2am.


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 1, 2010)

ifi said:


> Adorama on the other hand is very interesting. I got an email from them yesterday that my 77mm filter was shipped yesterday (June 29th) along with the tracking number. Here is the tracking information "The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on July 1, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date."


 
If you ever need me to check the progress of a package - or anything else for you - I'm always delighted to be able to help; just drop me an email.

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*
http://helenoster.blogspot.com
helen.oster@adoramacamera.com


----------



## SwiftTone (Jul 5, 2010)

ifi said:


> HelenOster said:
> 
> 
> > Dionysus said:
> ...



USPS has the *WORST* tracking. Most of the time, its "shipping/billing information recieved", no updates for a few days, then "items delivered"


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 6, 2010)

SwiftTone said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > WORST[/B] tracking. Most of the time, its "shipping/billing information recieved", no updates for a few days, then "items delivered"
> ...


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 8, 2010)

Scatterbrained said:


> Another thing people need to remember is that pick-up times for large companies like Amazon may be different than what is available to a small business or individual. If Amazon says your package was shipped at 2am it is likely that it was loaded onto a UPS truck at 2am.


 
I completely agree. Patience my friend.


----------

